# Beeping and airbag light at startup, any ideas why?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey guys I've been noticing that when I start my car up now the airbag light comes on I hear three beeps. Nothing else happens, just that it's not serious but it's weird. I figure it's one of the following reasons:

1) It always did this but I never noticed it.
2) My airbag sensor has gone bad

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I say crash your car to see if the sensor is defective


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

have you tried removing the (-) side of the Batt. to see if that cleared it up? I might just be a glitch. So the airbag sensor stays lit all the time?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

The airbag light should always come on, The beeps are not related it may just seem like it. There's a problem with the seat belt switch in the seat belt buckle, try playing with it and see if it quits beeping, if it does its the seat belt buckle. The airbag has no warning beep connected to it. ie; Nissan techs


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Hardcore: If you say the airbag light should always come on I beleive ya, I just never noticed it before

Slurp: It doesn't stay on all the time, so I am thinking Hardcore is right and I just never noticed that it always came on.

It might the seatbelt thing I'll check it out today after work.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *Hardcore: If you say the airbag light should always come on I beleive ya, I just never noticed it before
> *


It goes through diagnostics when blinking... if it stays on, then you have a problem.


----------

